# A few new pieces (pic heavy)



## George Watkins (Dec 19, 2014)

hello folks

here are a few bits that I have been working on recently

spalted beech hollow form




spalted beech hand carved spiral cut vessel




scorched & carved oak vessel




fluted beech vessel (24 flutes, the top 2/3rd is cut using a router the bottom 1/3rd are hand carved)




natural edge ash vessel




scorched & carved ash vessel




African blackwood goblet




spalted beech bowl




spalted beech bowl




3 natural edge laburnum bowls




3 natural edge yew bowls


----------



## Edgar (Dec 19, 2014)

They are all just amazing, George!
I especially like the goblet, but they are all fine works.


----------



## bluwolf (Dec 19, 2014)

Some beautiful work there! I especially like the 24 flute beech vessel but they're all terrific. Well done.

Mike


----------



## Cwalker935 (Dec 19, 2014)

Wow, fantastic work.  Some really nice pieces. Could you indicate the size of them?


----------



## robutacion (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi George,

Mate, you have been busy...!

I see a totally new "influence" in your work, together with some new techniques from you, from wherever you got if from, is working, good for you...!

I like the new work you are doing...!

Cheers
George


----------



## skiprat (Dec 19, 2014)

I've always been a fan of your work but you seem to have taken it to a higher level with this lot!!

I love the router flute work. I guess you built a jig and indexed on the lathe?


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Dec 19, 2014)

WOW..........


----------



## Scotty (Dec 19, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## paintspill (Dec 19, 2014)

those are all stunning. definitely inspiring. i swear those last three from yew look like they would blow away in a gentle breeze. my neighbor's wood pile is looking better all the time.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 19, 2014)

Beautiful work.


----------



## lyonsacc (Dec 19, 2014)

Great stuff!  Thanks for posting it!!


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 19, 2014)

I like it all.  Some pieces are beyond words.

BUT the Goblet is my favorite of the group.   That is a masterpiece.


----------



## George Watkins (Dec 19, 2014)

thank you for all of your kind comments



skiprat said:


> I've always been a fan of your work but you seem to have taken it to a higher level with this lot!!
> 
> I love the router flute work. I guess you built a jig and indexed on the lathe?


 
thank you and yes, you guess correct skippy. 



Cwalker935 said:


> Wow, fantastic work.  Some really nice pieces. Could you indicate the size of them?


 
thank you, i cant go back and edit the post and some have sold so i cant measure them, but roughly from top to bottom:
hollow form 5" wide
spiral piece 9" tall
scorched oak 10" tall
fluted beech 8" tall
N?edge ash 12" tall
scorched ash 9" tall
goblet 9" tall by just shy of 3" wide
bowl 6" wide
bowl 8/9" wide
laburnum bowls 5 to 6" wide
yew bowls 6 to 7" wide


----------



## Krash (Dec 19, 2014)

Fantastic George. Boy, I would love to do work like this!


----------



## jsolie (Dec 19, 2014)

Excellent!  Good photography, too!


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Dec 19, 2014)

Truly excellent work! I am especially drawn to the salted beech bowl (#2).

Also curious as to how you do the "scorching"? Do you twice turn then hit it with a propane torch or is there more technique to it? Wonderful effect.


----------



## MikeL (Dec 19, 2014)

Outstanding.  Certainly appears to be museum quality in my eye.


----------



## George Watkins (Dec 20, 2014)

thank you for all of your comments




Ted iin Michigan said:


> Truly excellent work! I am especially drawn to the salted beech bowl (#2).
> 
> Also curious as to how you do the "scorching"? Do you twice turn then hit it with a propane torch or is there more technique to it? Wonderful effect.


 

It depends: if the piece is going to be carved then i prefer to carve drywood so I turn the piece let it dry, then do the carving, then I use a propane torch outside to burn the piece, then once its cooled down I use a wire brush to remove the loose carbon and add texture. 

You can turn the piece from green wood and scorch straight away but you dorisk getting big unsightly cracks with this method.


----------



## Waggoner (Dec 20, 2014)

Very nice. All of them look great but my favorite is the natural edge bowls.


----------



## Fish30114 (Dec 22, 2014)

Ted iin Michigan said:


> Truly excellent work! I am especially drawn to the salted beech bowl (#2).
> 
> Also curious as to how you do the "scorching"? Do you twice turn then hit it with a propane torch or is there more technique to it? Wonderful effect.



What Ted said!!!


----------



## Skewer (Dec 22, 2014)

All great work.  Impressive!


----------



## triw51 (Dec 22, 2014)

George as always you are an inspiration to me as well as to others.  Thank you


----------



## George Watkins (Dec 23, 2014)

thank you for all of your kind comments


----------

